# A Special Request



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

fellow outbackers

I am hoping to help out my wife. She has been an inner city teacher for over 13 years. She applied for a grant to help some of her students. To win the grant she needs as many people vote for her as possible. I have hit up my fellow firefighters at work and I figured I would ask my outback family. Anyway the link is http://www.weareteachers.com/ideas/partnerask?grantId=31. When u get to the site u can vote by author, her name is Dawn Ghawaly. Any vote is appreciated.

Btw, We had a great summer. We did not make as many rallies as last year but there is always next year.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Also I just checked and she is gaining some ground, so right now she is on the first page, so all u have to do is scroll down and vote.

thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Done....


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

x2


----------



## Faups (Jul 15, 2009)

x3


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone please keep it up. If she wins with outbackers help, who knows what I could talk her into. New trailer? I would say new truck, but we love our burb too much, again thanks jim for the burb!.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

X4


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)




----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

x5


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

X6


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

done... good luck


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Happy to help!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

thanks everyone you all are making a difference, she just moved into a tie for fifth place.


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

done..


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

mike said:


> fellow outbackers
> 
> I am hoping to help out my wife. She has been an inner city teacher for over 13 years. She applied for a grant to help some of her students. To win the grant she needs as many people vote for her as possible. I have hit up my fellow firefighters at work and I figured I would ask my outback family. Anyway the link is http://www.weareteachers.com/ideas/partnerask?grantId=31. When u get to the site u can vote by author, her name is Dawn Ghawaly. Any vote is appreciated.
> 
> Btw, We had a great summer. We did not make as many rallies as last year but there is always next year.


Glad to help any teacher...I come from a family of teachers that teach this same subject and grade .So I do understand how hard it is to get extra things you need for your classroom. Good luck and glad we could help

Happy Camping,.....luckylynn


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

and







. Good luck from the 4 of us!!


----------



## Panhandle Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

done...good luck!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mike said:


> Thanks everyone please keep it up. If she wins with outbackers help, who knows what I could talk her into. New trailer? I would say new truck, but we love our burb too much, again thanks jim for the burb!.


Man...I still miss that Suburban and the Quadrasteer.







.gif[/img]


----------



## doneldo (Oct 24, 2010)

mike said:


> I am hoping to help out my wife. She has been an inner city teacher for over 13 years. She applied for a grant to help some of her students. To win the grant she needs as many people vote for her as possible. I have hit up my fellow firefighters at work and I figured I would ask my outback family. Anyway the link is http://www.weareteachers.com/ideas/partnerask?grantId=31. When u get to the site u can vote by author, her name is Dawn Ghawaly. Any vote is appreciated.


"....Hopefully by helping them to increase their self-esteem, they will learn to make healthy life choices and decisions .I would also try to find good novel\'s with strong women characters who overcome situations and problems that they can relate to.I also want them to continue to develop their love for reading in this book club...."

vote done (be sure, too, to vote Nov. 2nd!)

very Good objectives, or mission statement! teaching inner city can be very trying, wearisome at times, hazardous at times, yet also it can be very rewarding to ones heart and soul -- a good friend of mine back in Michigan taught music in Detroit's war zone for a number of years back in the '80s; some days a knife would crash thru a window; other times, a bullet into an inside wall, but her drive and passion for what she was attempting was simply Phan-Tas-Tique!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone, Outbackers are really making a difference. The top five in voting win. She broke into the top five. Thanks The voting is open until 11/4.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like a great program !!

You got my vote and I hope it helps.

Good luck !


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Did my part. I am all about helping kids.


----------



## HRW n' Raindog (Aug 23, 2010)

My vote's in too!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone, she is in the top five. The top five win the grant. The voting ends on 11/4.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

can we vote more than once? or are those votes eliminated?


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Got my vote


----------

